# Urgent help required Bessacarr E495 2006



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Can anybody please help. We are 2 days into a 3 week holiday in FRance and Italy and we seem to have lost the permanent 12 volt supply to the fridge , radio , spotlights above dinette area and ignition to hot water tank. All these things are totally dead. Are have checked all fuses in the fuse box in the wardrobe and three fuses under the bonnet. All these are OK. Does anyone know of any other fuses or anything else I can check to see if I can get these things working again. I have rung the dealer but they were no help. I think the Bessacarr is the same layout as the Sundance 630L. All these items would normally work whilst on the move but they are dead whether on the move or camped up and plugged into hook-up

Thanks
Phil


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

When you say about the fridge do you mean that it is not cooling or that the ignition system is not working?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The fridge does not have a permanent 12v supply, only when the engine is running. All of the other items that you have mentioned are only powered when the engine is not running. So either you have fridge and no lights or you have lights and no fridge. If none of these are happening then the issue may be with the split charge relay.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, try cutting the power to the control panel, it will then reset it self and hopefully it will all be working again.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

pfil32 said:


> Can anybody please help. We are 2 days into a 3 week holiday in FRance and Italy and we seem to have lost the permanent 12 volt supply to the fridge , radio , spotlights above dinette area and ignition to hot water tank. All these things are totally dead. Are have checked all fuses in the fuse box in the wardrobe and three fuses under the bonnet. All these are OK. Does anyone know of any other fuses or anything else I can check to see if I can get these things working again. I have rung the dealer but they were no help. I think the Bessacarr is the same layout as the Sundance 630L. All these items would normally work whilst on the move but they are dead whether on the move or camped up and plugged into hook-up
> 
> Thanks
> Phil


Hi Phil,if still unresolved please ring Martin on07791205481.Regards Peter.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi phil,
I have a Bessacarr 760e and I think i know your problem. Give me a Ring on and i will talk you though the way to sort it. If you can befor 10.30pm.

Mike.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Phil i posted a responce on your other thread. please call the tech support people tomorrow (01482 881655)

Regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Morning Phil, i have looked at the circuit that supplies the fridge electronics etc and on the Sundance & Bessacarr E495 there is a 5A fuse located behind the main control panel, this may have blown?

To remove the control panel pull down gently on the front facia and then apply a small amount of force to pull it towards yourself, this will come off with not too much force? This will reveal two screws that secure the panel back to the woodwork, remove these. The control panel can then be lifted out, until the cables restrain it. 

Located 200mm back from the control panel is the fuse. 

I think it may be worth trying a new fuse but it does beg the question what caused the fuse to blow? it could be that it was one of those things or a lamp failure or other i would suggest that you keep an eye on it, (metaphorically speaking)

If you have any questions then please do ring the Tech support number as previously given.

Regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*WORZEL please note*

Morning Worzel.

You have a PM.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

hi martin here from swift you still got a problem then please call on the number given by peter


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Sargent said:


> Located 200mm back from the control panel is the fuse.


What bright spark sited it there !

Mind you, I've had worse, on an Elektrobloc, a "fuse" etched into a PCB track. Two in fact but I managed to blow only one of them.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks everybody for your help. Apologies for not replying earlier but have found it hard to obtain internet access in the alps. Thank god for Macdonalds. Still have the problem but now I might be able to get it fixed using one of the suggestions on this site. Thank god for this website. 

Phil


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive had that problem on my Bessacarr 745. Theyre all linked together on one fuse. I kept blowing mine when i had a too small inverter with too many things on. The fuse I changed was in my main fuse box in the wardrobe but yours might be different.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for everyones help. I am back home now after a great holiday. The problem was the 5amp fuse behind the control panel as sargent discribed. Thanks for the info Sargent. Replaced the fuse and everything came back to life.

Phil


----------

